# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  ružne fleke na pelenuškama

## duška

odnosno na jednoj i to kushies,dans nakon kakice ostala ružna smeđa fleka koja neće dolje,nije mi se to još dešavalo pa ne znam kako je se riješiti.negdje sam pročitala da kad se pelene metnu prati nakon par minuta se ugasi mašina i ostave se da odstoje,trenutno naše tako "miruju" u mašini na jedno sat dva pa ćemo vidjeti.
vaša iskustva pliz...

----------


## anjica

nama jedino pomaze sunce

----------


## Lutonjica

i nama samo sunce

----------


## mamabanana

sunce funkcionira bez greske.

----------


## enela

> sunce funkcionira bez greske.


Potpisujem i dodajem da pelenu pogledaj u polumraku - taraaaaa - fleke više nema   :Grin:

----------


## may

jedino sunce. zašto te fleke brinu?

----------


## Mama Medo

sunce   :Smile:

----------


## duška

brinu me jer volim da je sve čisto a ovoizgleda kao jako prljavo doduše malo se skinulo pranjem kako sam napisala ali još je tu.

----------


## Tiwi

Meni su neke, čak i tvrdokorne i starije fleke - otišle uz pomoć običnog "žutog" sapuna za veš (DM 5 kn). Nemam sunčanu stranu u ovom stanu, pa ih sušim u sušilici. Ali nemam više ni fleke   :Wink:

----------


## may

ah, sve čisto...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:   ne se sekirati oko fleka...   :Kiss:

----------


## wildflower

meni uvijek na suncu odu mrlje od 'mljecne' kakice  :Wink:  (jos ne papamo nista osim cike). kad pocnemo s dohranom, ne nadam se istome. sjecam se iz prethodnog pelenskog staza da sunce nije dobro skidalo mrlje od kakice veceg djeteta. otisle bi nakon nekoliko pranja, pa bi ih onda zamijenile druge i tako to...

----------


## duška

danas su bile na suncu i mrlja je puno manja  :Kiss:

----------


## Tiwi

> meni uvijek na suncu odu mrlje od 'mljecne' kakice  (jos ne papamo nista osim cike). kad pocnemo s dohranom, ne nadam se istome. sjecam se iz prethodnog pelenskog staza da sunce nije dobro skidalo mrlje od kakice veceg djeteta. otisle bi nakon nekoliko pranja, pa bi ih onda zamijenile druge i tako to...


Eeeee pa o tome ja pričam   :Wink:   naše mrljice su uh, kako da kažem, ne baš mlječne i baš su mi išle na živce. Ali žuti sapun čini čuda!!!

----------


## bimba iaia

Naše sunce ne izbjeljuje robu   :Rolling Eyes:   ni fleke...
ja kad skupim par tih što se ne daju oprat stavim Dash u lonac i kuham   :Grin:  

nije baš "zdravo"   ali barem fleke odu.
Probat ću i "žutim sapunom" kad se sjetim kupit.

----------


## mama sanja

Mislim da se previše prašine diže oko fleka - je, priznajem da su ružne, no bitno je da je pelena oprana i čista, a fleka je samo boja koja nije izašla. A pelene uostalom služe da zadrže mokraću i stolicu, pa ako i imaju fleke to samo znači da su poslužile svrsi 8) .

----------


## duška

kad malo bolje razmislim imaš ti pravo *mama sanja*(zašto mi to nitko nije dosad rekao  :Laughing:  )

----------


## zmaj

> Mislim da se previše prašine diže oko fleka - je, priznajem da su ružne, no bitno je da je pelena oprana i čista, a fleka je samo boja koja nije izašla. A pelene uostalom služe da zadrže mokraću i stolicu, pa ako i imaju fleke to samo znači da su poslužile svrsi 8) .


upravo tako  :Smile:

----------

